# Allen Kraken 5 Fly Reel - 12-15wt



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

For sale: Allen Kraken 5 - Emerald 12-15wt Fly Reel. It is new/never used and has factory box and neoprene cover. This reel is larger than a standard 12wt and would be suited for sailfish, tuna, and large tarpon.

Price is $220 Shipped obo in trade

The Kraken reel series from Allen Fly Fishing is the best value for the money in the industry. This reel boasts a lightweight, fully machined package with an impressively smooth yet powerful drag. The large arbor and â€œUâ€-shaped spool is ideal for fighting large fish and for dealing with any runs into the backing. Improvements to the drag housing have eased access for reversibility while maintaining a full gasket seal. This Kraken model (5) is capable of adult tarpon and giant trevally, and available in "Emerald" color.

Specs for Size 5 Kraken:

Reel Diameter: 4.45"

Weight: 8.90oz

Spool Depth: 2.17"

Spool Width: 1.58"

Line Capacity: 12wt WFF + 300yd 30lb backing

Line Rating: 12wt to 14wt WFF

600gr to 1000gr Shooting Heads

MSRP: $239











Thank you for looking.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dang, was looking for that very reel in the last couple of months. Allen had sold out of the "5"s. 

I'd buy it in a second but I found one finally for me. That is a sweet reel.


p.s. good looking tackle on your web site. Really like those poppers


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thank you. Trying to move this thing, so the price is now $190 shipped


----------

